# Frozen Slide with spent casing.



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to Sig Handguns but am somewhat familiar with Walther handguns. 

I just bought a P229 and love it except for one dumb mistake. I fed a spent casing into the barrel through the ejector port and am unable to remove the casing or work the slide at all. Does anybody have any ideas on how I can fix this easily?

The casing has no projectile or primer than can be set off--IT IS BLANK.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Unless you have vast knowledge of firearms, take it to a gunsmith..........that would be my suggestion.....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you leave the magazine in by any chance?


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Did you leave the magazine in by any chance?


Not at all. I fed the empty casing through the extractor port and it went into the barrel as it should. I didn't have the magazine in it at all.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Got a rubber mallet and a work bench?


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

I should tomorrow. Any idea if this is a regular problem with Sigs? I never had a problem doing this to a Walther.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DBBRecco said:


> I should tomorrow. Any idea if this is a regular problem with Sigs? I never had a problem doing this to a Walther.


 Chamber might be a little tighter. If you can find a "safe", as in safe from your wife killing you for marring the surface you can try dumping some gun oil down the bore, hopefully it will soak in between the casing and the chamber walls, then try hooking the rear sight on the edge and giving a good lean / downward pressure on the grip frame. If you have the stock Sig rear sights they're pretty tough don't start whacking on anything too hard until you get the rubber mallet.

Common issue? Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps you got a bent casing lodged in the barrel. I'd try using a study cleaning rod preferably not the aluminum junk and running it down the bore from the muzzle into the casing and tapping it out to free the slide.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Don't use a cleaning rod._ You'll ruin the barrel.
Start with penetrating oil (Kroil, maybe).
Then use a piece of wooden dowelling (preferably hardwood, the best being hickory) that'll just fit into the stuck case. Drop it down the barrel from the muzzle.
Brace the frame's handle on something solid but softly padded (a workbench with a folded towel on top), and *tap* on the dowel with a rubber-, plastic-, wood-, leather-, or brass-faced mallet. Don't hammer. Tap.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

A spent shell casing expands on firing, so it would be a very tight fit, but the slide slamming home will force it into the chamber, then you end up with the problem you have. I would never recommend placing a round(loaded or empty) in the chamber and dropping the slide.


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

I appreciate everybody's help so far. 

I just noticed this also. The strip behind the ejector port does not seem to register that there is a casing in the barrel it is still flush with the rest of the slide. This was the original reason for placing the casing into the barrel-to get a feel for the indicator. Does this sound like it is a faulty extractor pen? If it then I'm sure I will have to find a gunsmith and it could get pricey.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the slide is locked tight the extractor has to have a grab on that case.Try grabbing the slide real good and jambing your hand into the frame,like you're gripping it but forcefull.That works about 1/2 the time.If she's really jambed I do as VA does by blocking the slide and whackeing the frame.

While an external extractor can handle a snapover better than a 1911 style,it isn't good practice.The spring is designed to deal with a case foward feed,but too much can cause the spring to lose tension early or sometimes break.It's a good idea to have a spare spring in the toolbox anyhow.


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

I was in the neighborhood of the dealer so I stopped by. Turns out not even two minutes and the gun was cleared. The man held the slide in one hand and hit the grip three times with the other hand to unlock the slide. Used a dowel and a mallet to clear the casing. It looks like the extractor stripped the rim of the casing and like someone already said the fact that the casing expands after being fired was the source of the problem. 

I appreciate everybody's help!
Happy Shooting


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good deal.Don't worry we've all done not brilliant things before,learning by mistake is always your best teacher.Now go shoot the srap out of it.


----------

